# I'm not ready for a job



## eccetra (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't want a job. I don't want to be expected to get a job. There are no jobs that I can think of that I want and am able to do.

A job isn't exactly realistic though, right now I have to look for training or an apprenticeship. But it's the same thing and I'm having the exact same problem; there's nothing I want to and feel able to do. But I'm being pressured more and more to do something.

I'm sure I'll apply for something eventually, reluctantly. But I sure as hell don't want to. I just don't want to grow up. I want to turn back time and go back to school with knowledge of my issues and turn things around so I don't have such a bad experience, and so that I achieve my full potential.

My 2 choices for an apprenticeship seem to be childcare and business administration but I don't feel good about either of those things. There's so many scary adult things involved in applying for work.

I've already tried once and I don't want to again.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I didn't feel ready to start working either, but I had to, and I eventually got used to it. I know it's scary at first, but you get into a routine and it all becomes okay eventually. I still feel like an imposter in the job, like I am only just pretending to know what I am doing, but maybe everyone thinks that.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Why cant you stay in school?


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Just take it slow  Maybe look for something where you only work a few hours a week, and you can build up from there. I'm doing a similar thing, as, for me, a full week of work is too daunting right now.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

You're really the only one who can say whether or not you can tolerate a situation, but if you weren't working you'd probably want to do something about your anxiety and an apprenticeship is a golden opportunity. People change careers all the time, anyway, so if you wind up hating it you don't have to stay.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Better to start getting work experience while you're young, preferably in an area you like, but if you don't, just try anyway for the exposure. You don't want to end up like me.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I know the feeling. I work 30 hours a week,but I don't want a job. Hard to imagine myself applying for one again...


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I went into a job confidently when i was younger. Boy was i shocked. Work is hell. Im never working again. Id rather be homeless,


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Imbored21 said:


> I went into a job confidently when i was younger. Boy was i shocked. Work is hell. Im never working again. Id rather be homeless,


Start your own business online.

100K per year.


----------

